# Ist 63cm groß für ne Barbe?



## Skunk2000 (26. April 2002)

Hi!
Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal ne 63cm barbe gefangen und wollt euch mal fragen, ob man das groß nennen kann oder durchschnitt oder...???
Wie schmeckt Barbe eigentlich, weil ich hab die 63er mitgenommen aber verschenkt


----------



## angeltreff (26. April 2002)

Es ist ein guter Fisch. Kapitale Barben sind so um die 80 cm und wiegen so um die 5 kg.

Mit dem verschenken lagst Du richtig, zumindestens ist sämtlicher Süsswasserfisch nicht so mein Ding.  :g 

Olaf


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. April 2002)

naja, wenn Du nen robusten &quot;Wolf&quot; hast und mal Thomas frääägst, was man daraus schmackhaftes machen kann, wirds wohl genießbar sein


----------



## Hamwe (26. April 2002)

Moin!  Deine dreiundsechziger Barbe ist kein schlechter Fisch wird auf alle Fälle nicht jeden Tag gefangen. Beim verschenken lagst du richtig hätte ihn auch nicht gegessen.

Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Bergi (27. April 2002)

Das is schon ein ordentlicher fang!Meine grösste war grad ma 55cm!Mir schmeckt eigentlich jeder (weiß)fisch,wenn er richtig zubereitet ist!
Genau,frag ma Thomas,der weiss da sicher was du machen kannst!

Bergi


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2002)

Ne 63er Barbe fängt man sicher nicht alle Tage, Glückwunsch.
Außerdem schmecken Barben richtig gut. Nur schweineviel Gräten.
Da wird Dir wahrscheinlich außer der bewährten Zubereitung über die Fischfarce nicht viel übrig bleiben, wenn Du was gegen Gräten hast.
Grundrezept:
200 Gramm Fischleisch fein würfeln
200 Gramm süße Sahne flüssig
1 Ei
Fischfleisch und Sahne gut kühlen.
Ei und Fischfleisch mischen und mit Salz und Pfeffer gut würzen.
Eine Moulinette oder ähnlichen Mixer zur Hälfte mit der Fisch/Ei - Mischung füllen und die Masse &quot;pürieren&quot; bis sie zu einem Klumpen wird, dann die flüssige Sahne dazugeben und untermixen.

Aus dieser Masse kannst Du dann Fischklößchen machen, Terinnen als Vorspeise oder Hauptgang, oder wenn man etwas Semmelbrösel und braun gebratene und abgekühlte Zwiebeln dazugibt auch schöne Frikadellen.
Da man das alles gut einfrieren kann, lohnt es sich den ganzen Fisch auf einmal zu verarbeiten und dann zu frosten und bei Bedarf wieder zu erwärmen.
Falls Du mehr wissn wilst, einfach bei mir melden oder das Sonderheft &quot;Bratfisch und mehr&quot; im Top  - Shop kaufen :q


----------



## hardy (27. April 2002)

hi,
auch wenn thomas sicher anderer meinung sein wird: barbe schmeckt wie stroh mit stecknadeln, und kein bischen anders!
egal wie gross das tier war!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2002)

Gott sei Dank snd die Geschmäcker verschieden!!
 :q  :z :m


----------



## Lynx (27. April 2002)

Servus hardy,
da muß ich mal Thomas in die Seite treten.  
Aus jedem Fisch ist was zu machen.
Man braucht halt ein bisschen Fantasie. Mit Gewürzen, z.B. Petersilie, Zitronen-Thymian usw. kann man allerhand zaubern.


----------



## hecht24 (27. April 2002)

hi skunk
glueckwunsch.issn cooler fisch.
meine groesste hatte bisher 58cm
 :z


----------



## Veit (27. April 2002)

Toller Fisch, da kann man nicht meckern. Allerdings schmecken Barben, genau wie auch Döbel ziemlich mies.


----------



## edivan (24. Mai 2002)

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier muß ich sagen, daß Barben ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Fleisch bieten.
Das Problem bei der Zubereitung sind halt mal die vielen Gräten.
Wir in Österreich wo&acute;s in der Donau und Seitenflüssen wunderbare Barbenbestände gibt machen zum Teil Stöckerlfische daraus.
Wichtig: Barbe verlangt viel Salz und da das Fleisch sehr trocken und fettarm ist, muß eine gute Beilage dazu.

Und bei dem Spaß den eine 63 cm Barbe beim Drill macht kann man Grätensuchen beim Essen auch verschmerzen!
grüße aus österreich, edi


----------



## hecht24 (24. Mai 2002)

> Wir in Österreich wo&acute;s in der Donau und Seitenflüssen wunderbare Barbenbestände gibt machen zum Teil Stöckerlfische daraus.



was ist das?


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2002)

hab noch nie ne barbe gefangen  :c 

weiß gar nicth, ob es die im berliner raum gibt.

lese immer nur in angelzeitung von rhein, mosel und solch strömen.

müßte dann ja eigentlich auch in der oder sein  ;+ 


gruß

tinsen


----------



## edivan (24. Mai 2002)

Stöckerlfisch:
Fisch wird auf einen Stock gespießt und senkrecht (kann auch waagrech sein) gegrillt jedoch nicht ganz nah an der Glut wie beim normalen Grillen, trocknet sonst zu schnell aus.
Wird meist auf großen Grillern gemacht, wo die Glut in senkrechten Rost-Kästen gefüllt wird und davor ein Vielzahl von Fischen langsam gegrillt wird.
Besser ists natürlich mit Forellen, da gibts aber nicht so viele in der Donau.
Ich hab so meinen Barbenstand (außer 3 Karpfen sonst nichts gefangen, bin Anfänger mit wenig Zeit) bei einem kleinen Fest unter Freunden an einem Tag verbraucht!
grüße Edi, Revier Donau/Krems NÖ


----------



## Lynx (25. Mai 2002)

Ja unsere Österreicher,
die machen aus einem bayerischen Steckerl gleich  einen österreichischen Stock. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Skunk2000 (25. Mai 2002)

@ Tinsen:
Wenns bei euch Barben hat dann versuchs mal mit diesem Käseteig:
Ein Päckchen (40gr.) gerieben Parmesan (auch gerieben Hartkäse) sollte sehr fein sein mit der 2 1/2 fachen menge Paniermehl mischen und mit Wasser zu einem Teig kneten!
Wenns barben hat, wirst du´s früh merken!


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2002)

@ skunk:

klingt gut.

danke.


----------



## feinripp (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ist 63cm groß für ne Barbe?*

Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber ich hab letzt in einem BLV Naturführer "Einheimische Süsswasserfische" gelesen:
" Da der Barbe eine gewisse Bedeutung als Speisefisch wegen ihres wohlschmeckenden Fleisches zukam, 
und durch gewässerbauliche Massnahmen sind die Bestände heuer arg dezimiert.
Real sind Barben  wirklich sehr häufig im Rheinstrom. Bei uns heisst es schon: Bahh schon wieder ne Barbe..dann angel halt nicht mit Käse ,Kerle" Ach es macht halt so Spass.
Oder so. ;-)


----------



## PASA (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ist 63cm groß für ne Barbe?*

Mein Sohn, 8 Jahre, hat vorgestern in der Fulda seine erste Barbe mit 52 cm gefangen. Ich war etwas Flussaufwärts beim Spinnen. Er hat laut um Hilfe gerufen und sagte nach der Landung: "Der wollte mich reinziehen". Vorher hatte er nur handlange Rotaugen dran, da ist so eine Barbe schon ein echtes Erlebnis.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ist 63cm groß für ne Barbe?*

Servus. Die Barbe ist ein ausgezeichneter sehr Starker Kämpfer. Schmecken tuns auch ist halt wie bei allen Weißfischen eine ziemliche Grätenzuzlerei. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das Weißfische allesammt nicht schlecht schmecken wenn man sie richtig zubereitet.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ist 63cm groß für ne Barbe?*

Petri Heil zu Deiner schönen Barbe!


----------

